# The Greats of Each Century



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

Not sure where to place this, but what I'm getting at here is _*THE*_ theologian and/or preacher who influences me most from each century.

I'll only start with the Reformation:

16th century --- John Calvin

17th century --- John Owen

18th century --- Jonathan Edwards

19th century --- Charles Spurgeon

20th century --- D. Martin Lloyd-Jones

How about you?
How about previous to the Reformation?


----------



## Scot (Jan 8, 2005)

You pretty much nailed them. For me, I think Robert Murray M'Cheyne needs mentioning. I think he was 19th century? That's really not fair that he's up against Spurgeon.:bigsmile:

Every time I read M'Cheyne, I'm amazed that he only lived to 29. That's my age. My knowledge and accomplishments don't even come close.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_ Every time I read M'Cheyne, I'm amazed that he only lived to 29. That's my age. My knowledge and accomplishments don't even come close.



My pastor, while I was in college, was (and is) a big fan of M'Cheyne's. He told me a lot about him then, some 30 years ago. His name is Roger Ellsworth and he is presently pastor of Immanuel Baptist Church in Benton, Illinois. He has written numerous books, published by Banner of Truth and Evangelical Press. 

He introduced me to the Reformed faith, lo, these many years ago and I am grateful. I have followed in varying degrees over the years, but the seed was planted and now bears fruit.

Yes, M'Cheyne was a man of God. A man who walked very close with the Lord.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's my list (you can see I got bogged down in the 17th century):

4th-5th centuries -- Augustine

12th century -- Anselm

14th century -- John Wycliffe, John Hus

15th century -- Girolamo Savonarola

16th century -- John Calvin

17th century -- Samuel Rutherford, George Gillespie, the whole Westminster Assembly, John Bunyan, Cotton Mather and Blaise Pascal

18th century -- Jonathan Edwards

19th century -- Robert Dabney

20th century -- John Murray, Cornelius Van Til, J. Gresham Machen

[Edited on 8-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2005)

1- Jesus

2- Tertullian ?
4- Ambrose of Milian or Anathasius 
5- Augustine
11- Anslem
14- Wycliffe
15- Huss
16- Calvin
17- Gillespie
20- Bahnsen
21- Webmaster ?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd say I'm with most of what has been posted so far, although I would add Kuyper for the 19th-20th centuries.

And Peter, I agree that Bahnsen will be remembered as one of the most influential of the 20th century, mainly because he expounded Van Til's apologetic far beyond anyone else, and also was largely responsible for re-popularizing theonomy (even though Rushdoony's work came first).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I'd say I'm with most of what has been posted so far, although I would add Kuyper for the 19th-20th centuries.
> 
> And Peter, I agree that Bahnsen will be remembered as one of the most influential of the 20th century, mainly because he expounded Van Til's apologetic far beyond anyone else, and also was largely responsible for re-popularizing theonomy (even though Rushdoony's work came first).



You might be able to say this about the relatively small world of conservative Reformed churches, but 99% of Christendom has never heard of (and probably won't) Bahnsen. Let's not forget that the PCA, OPC and all the micro denomations are less than Southern Baptists in any given small Southern State, or Charismatics in any couple of states.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

True - as you said, I guess I was thinking in Reformed circles. Now Kuyper...that's another story!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree thus far. Make sure Machen is on the list. I would also add John Knox. His influence wasn't limited to just Scotland. He fueled and interacted alot with the early Puritan movement as well. 

[Edited on 8-1-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## Authorised (Jan 8, 2005)

Don't forget Gottschalk, who lived in the 9th century.


edit: misplaced modifier

[Edited on 8-1-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 8, 2005)

M'chenyne is good!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I'd say I'm with most of what has been posted so far, although I would add Kuyper for the 19th-20th centuries.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_ Let's not forget that the PCA, OPC and all the micro denomations are less than Southern Baptists in any given small Southern State, or Charismatics in any couple of states.



More's the pity, my friend. And I say that as a Southern Baptist.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 8, 2005)

I am going to use the first half on Andrew's list as a base, perhaps tweak it a little, then add my own.

4th-5th centuries -- Augustine, Chrysostom

12th century -- Anselm

14th century -- John Wycliffe, John Hus

15th century -- Girolamo Savonarola

16th century -- John Calvin, John Knox

17th century--Bunyan, Rogers of Dedham, Westminster

18th century--Whitefield, Theodore Frelinghuysen

19th century--Spurgeon, M'Cheyne

20th century--(as an adopted son of the OPC, I must list Machen) Machen, Jim Boice, John Piper

Although I would love to mention Bahnsen, and electrifying preacher/speaker that he is, he is not widely known. However, I do believe he will be.


----------



## Authorised (Jan 8, 2005)

1st Century-Paul


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Pardon, I thought the question was *greatest* theologian not most popular. In which case I change my vote to Billy Graham with Jessica Simson's father in close 2nd.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2005)

Actually, Chris' comment was:

"Bahnsen will be remembered as one of the *most influential* of the 20th century" (emphasis mine)

My point was not most popular but most influential. Machen influenced millions more than Bahnsen, just to give one example. I stand by my statement (which does not bear ill on Bahnsen's character or erudition) that almost no one (relatively speaking) in Christendom knows about him. He is well known to a small subsection of a tiny minority of American Christians. That certainly does not make him "most influential" in a century.


----------



## Peter (Jan 8, 2005)

Gotcha,
And you may or may not be right about Bahnsen being uninfluential but remember the fact hardly anybody's heard of him doesnt necessarily mean his ideas have been uninfluential. Either way his name remains on my list of greatest and most articulate thinkers.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Actually, Chris' comment was:
> 
> "Bahnsen will be remembered as one of the *most influential* of the 20th century" (emphasis mine)
> ...



But do you agree with my later statement above that he is one of the most influential _in Reformed circles_? I say that if for no other reason then because he expounded Van Til's thought more than anyone else, and made it accessible to a much larger group.


----------



## Craig (Jan 8, 2005)

Most influential doesn't necessarily mean the man influenced people knowingly...but many preachers today have been influenced by him and so are those listening/reading those who have been influenced.

It's amazing how little anyone reads John Wesley's stuff...yet his theology permeates holiness/pentecostal/charasmatic circles...many haven't read his specific teachings, but his influence is monumental (unfortunately).


----------



## Scot (Jan 9, 2005)

> _originally posted by Ivan_
> My pastor, while I was in college, was (and is) a big fan of M'Cheyne's. He told me a lot about him then, some 30 years ago. His name is Roger Ellsworth and he is presently pastor of Immanuel Baptist Church in Benton, Illinois. He has written numerous books, published by Banner of Truth and Evangelical Press.



I've seen the name but haven't read anything by him. Any suggestions in case I decide to check out some of his writings?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > _originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Here's a link to CBD of Roger's books:

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/ (than do an author search, Roger Ellsworth)

I like _Be Patient, God Isn't Through with Me Yet_

His writing is simple, yet thought-provoking.

[Edited on 1-9-2005 by Ivan]


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2005)

*C'mon, no John Chrysostom?*

His name even means golden mouth for his eloquence. Feel free to correct me on this, but I think he shows up in Calvin more than anyone save Augustine.

John Chrysostom (347 - 407)
The man preached exegetically, as opposed to topically or by lectionary, and shunned the imaginary, I mean, allegorical application of the text. Instead, he taught the text literally. He lived a devout life, with little thought to himself. He promoted true religion in the care of the oppressed, and instigated reform wherever he went: Antioch and especially at Constantinople. He did everything a good preacher is supposed to do: he preached the law, comforted the downcast, stirred up the powerful and abusively rich, got in the face of the government, and pointed all to Christ.

BRIAN

[Edited on 10-2-2005 by Brian]

[Edited on 15-2-2005 by Brian]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

Chrysostom is indeed major and he was mentioned previously (see above). I rank Augustine higher than him though in that time frame.


----------

